# Found Pigeon Kokomo, Indiana



## BirdHelpZimo (Sep 20, 2015)

I found a pigeon that seems like it's wing is injured. It won't fly and it is holding its wing down. The band number is AU 2015 AA 34607.

I found the bird in Kokomo, Indiana, I'm currently in West Lafayette, Indiana.

The bird is eating the bird seeds I have it and drinking water. Please help me find the owner or find someone who can take care of this pigeon!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok found this info from another thread:

(Source thread : 
www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/need-help-identifying-this-au-band-77402.html) 


Need To Report A Lost Bird? Send Email HERE

Understanding how to read a pigeon band

The American Racing Pigeon Union registered bands have a specific format. Once you understand how to read the band number, you will find it easy to locate the club that issued the band on our Band List page. Make sure to visit our page on How to Care for a Lost Pigeon.

Band numbers are in a series of letters & numbers as shown below.

EXAMPLE= the band may read-->AU 99 ABC 1234

(1) - AU - is the national organization that has registered the bird, in this case the American Racing Pigeon Union, Inc. The band can also have IF, CU, ATB, NBRC, or IPB in this position.

(2) - 99 - is the year the bird was hatched and banded/registered.

(3) - ABC - is a letters representing the pigeon club the band is registered to (no two clubs have the same registration letters - and they have one, two or three letters).

(4) - 1234 - A one-up number unique to each pigeon based on the club letters. Now that you understand how to read the band, you can go back to our band list to find the club that the bird you found belongs to.

NOTE: (PERSONALIZED BANDS) Sometimes the band may just have the owners name, phone and/or address on it that you may call or write them.

To help make finding the owner of a lost pigeon easier, please enter only the letters that follow the year on the band.
Then scroll down the list until you find the club letters you entered. In the example below, the letters to enter are AVI.
Example Band Code: AU 2003 AVI 3234534

AU = American Racing Pigeon Union
2003 = Year The Bird Was Banded
AVI = Club Code
3234534 = Individual Bird (Serial #)

In the example to the left, you will see;
AU (our organization) and the year the bird was born and banded (2002).

Also note, the "Club Code" is AVI and the number that follows is the bird's id number.

To search for a band, enter just the "Club Code" in the search box below and scroll down to find the club lettering (Club Code).

Contact information for that club secretary will be listed.

If the band has different letters than AU, it may be another organization.

If the band has the letters CU. you can find their band list at http://www.crpu.ca/

If the band has the letters IF. you can find their band list at http://www.ifpigeon.com/

If the band has the letters NPA. you can contact them at http://www.npausa.com/

If the band has the letters IPB. you can contact them at [email protected] , or their store at 877-355-7727

NBRC - www.nbrconline.com

If the band has the letters ADA, please contact the American Dove Association (ADA secretary, Denny Stapp) at [email protected]

Parrot Alert www.parrotalert.com

http://www.911parrotalert.com/

If the band does not have an AU , or one of the above mentioned organization letters on it, send us an email .We will do our best to help you find the owner of the bird. If the bird has no band at all, It is a wild pigeon..... Contact your Local Human Society.

Thank you for taking the time to care for lost pigeons.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Remember when you find out the owner but he/she doesn't will to take the bird (because injured bird may not be of any use to them), pls write here in adoption forum with your whereabouts so that the bird could be rehomed. Don't handover the bird to the owner who doesn't will to take the bird back. 
Thanks...


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

CHARLES SIEGEL & SONS 
Club Code : AA 
Club Secretary : 
City : JEANERETTE 
State : LA 
Phone No. : 337-276-3289


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with kiddy, if the owner doesn't want the bird back please let us know so it can be rehomed.


----------



## BirdHelpZimo (Sep 20, 2015)

I think I found the phone number for the owner but I am afraid to call since I've read a lot online that the owner may kill the bird since a bird with an injured wing is of no use to them. What should I do?


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Where is the bird from?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would ask the owner what his intentions are. Some owners care about the birds and some only care about winning and cull/kill all losers. If in doubt just keep the bird or ask here for a new home for him. Am glad you are looking out for his welfare!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes agree with cwebster, you should call the owner and see how interested he/she is. If you don't think the owner is interested in taking the bird back, ask them if you should keep him. If they are happy with it, either you adopt him or post here in adoption forum so it could be rehomed.


----------

